# vip722k partial signal loss



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

My vip722k had a message 002 partial signal loss, it only affects some channels. Has anyone else experienced this. How do I fix it?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Try a hard reboot by pulling the power plug. If the problem persists call Dish.


----------



## analogue (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have the OTA module? If so, check your signal strength on the channels the tuner is on.

I've had this problem and realized if I leave one of the OTA tuners on a channel with a weak signal, I will see the signal loss message even if you are watching a sat channel. Seems that the signal loss from the OTA triggers the message no matter what you are watching. When I switch both OTA tuners to channels with stronger signals, it goes away.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

analogue said:


> Do you have the OTA module? If so, check your signal strength on the channels the tuner is on.
> 
> I've had this problem and realized if I leave one of the OTA tuners on a channel with a weak signal, I will see the signal loss message even if you are watching a sat channel. Seems that the signal loss from the OTA triggers the message no matter what you are watching. When I switch both OTA tuners to channels with stronger signals, it goes away.


How do you know which channel an OTA tuner is on since they are not identified? IOW if you are on OTA ABC and then select OTA NBC how do you know the DVR is not using the same tuner? If I watch ABC via sat it displays sat tuner 1. When I change to NBC sat it still indicates sat tuner 1. IOW the sat tuner does not change. How do you know if the OTA tuner changes?


----------



## analogue (Apr 15, 2007)

Mike109 said:


> How do you know which channel an OTA tuner is on since they are not identified?


I tune to one OTA channel and then PiP another OTA channel. This guarantees which channels your two OTA tuners are on.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

analogue said:


> I tune to one OTA channel and then PiP another OTA channel. This guarantees which channels your two OTA tuners are on.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I was seeing the partial signal loss message a lot as well, even in perfect weather. Per your suggestion, I briefly recorded a program on the two subchannels of the strongest OTA channel I receive. I haven't seen a partial signal loss since.

This is kind of cheesy. Dish should only show the message if the picture you're actually watching on screen is affected by the partial signal loss or one of the two pictures if you're doing PIP.


----------

